# Using canister filter as water change pump?



## Cheeseybacon (Feb 13, 2005)

This is probably a stupid, and simple question, but has anyone here rigged their canister filter to perform water changing duties? I was thinking if I stuck a T-valve on both the inlet and return lines along with some extra tubing that I could use my canister filter (Eheim 2215) for pumping water in and out of the tank during water changes. I was thinking that I could simply flip the valve on the outlet side diverting the water away from returning to the tank when I'm draining the water. And then do the opposite, flip the valve on the inlet side to draw water in from a bucket, instead of the tank, when filling the tank back up. Think something like this would work or would it be more hassle than it's worth? Think I'd run into priming issues? Would it be hard on the filter pump?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Well you would be turning your canister filter into an expensive siphon. But it would work.

Most cannister filters don't pump water out of the tank but instead pump it back into the tank.

That being said I have found a custom piece of PVC and a garden hose are the fastest and cheapest way to drain the tank.


----------



## Cheeseybacon (Feb 13, 2005)

So most canisters don't suck, but they do blow. Interesting. :tongue: 
Oh well, I suppose I'll just rig somethng up with a pump to do all of my water changing. Is there a particular pump out there that works good for this? I guess I need a pump that easily reverse direction?

Here's the my situation, my tank is going to be located nowhere even close to a faucet, which means hoses and pythons are out, and isntead I'll be lugging buckets around. I'd like to have a setup that can easily drain and fill a 5 gallon bucket as needed. I'm hoping I can find a pump out there that will do the job. I dunno.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

*Via aqua 1300*

I used a Via Aqua 1300 ($17 online) to fill my discus tank, I had the pump in the 20 gallon bucket and a hose that went up 5' to the top of the tank. It will not get the last few inches of water in the bucket, though.

But, exactly how far away is the faucet? Use an 80' hose to drain and fill my tanks which gets from the central bathroom to all but the kitchen fish tank. It cost me about $20 in parts from the hardware store; 80' 1/" ID clear vinyl tubing, 1/2" ID garden hose menders, both male and female, one shut off valve for garden hose, and two adapters from the plumbing dept-- one to get the faucet threads (after I removed the aerator thing that is on the faucet) to some specific thread (forgot what it was called) then another to get that thread to hose thread. 

Actually the male hose end and the shut off valve were optional, I rarely use the shut off and I'm not sure why I got the other hose end. I added a two suction heater holder and used a twistie to secure that to the tank end of the hose so I can stick that onto the tank at the depth I want it drained to, then put the other end in the bathtub to drain. To refill, I connect the adapters to the hose and refill after adding the right amount of dechlorinator to the tank, adjusting temperature as I go.


----------

